

A free cookbook for people living on $4/day Kickstarter for print edition - pmorici
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/490865454/good-and-cheap

======
slvv
Very cool - and reminds me of Jack Monroe's recipes & work in the UK:
[http://agirlcalledjack.com/](http://agirlcalledjack.com/)

------
quinndupont
Free PDF available here:
[http://www.leannebrown.ca/cookbooks](http://www.leannebrown.ca/cookbooks)
Great project with great recipes.

